# Aus WSDL Java-Code generieren.



## MikeG1980 (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe eine WSDL-Datei (http://api.google.com/GoogleSearch.wsdl), und möchte aus Ihr Java-Code generieren, und auf die angebotenen Google-Methoden zuzugreifen. Ich habe auch schon gegooglet wie ein verrückter, mir schon verschiedene Sachen heruntergeladen, bin bisher allerdings leider immer gescheitert...

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man (relatitiv einfach) aus einer WSDL-Datei JAva-Code generiert...


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## SnooP (8. Mai 2006)

du brauchst dafür axis (apache.org) und dort enthalten das tool wsdl2java... mit dem kann man sich nen Client für den zugriff auf den ws generieren lassen, so dass man den ws quasi als Objekt nutzen kann.


----------

